# United Kennel Club??



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20130805

Anyone ever been to a UKC event? I am interested in it because I'd like to show Bailey but not against professional handlers and UKC only allows for the dog's owner to show. Also I'd love to see how Bailey and Chloe would do on a lure course and Chloe could be taught to dock dive. All events that are open to all dogs.

In Pukka's Promise, the book I am reading now, the UKC is talked about and I am interested in finding out more.

The link is to a video with the president of UKC taking about the organization. The article by Dr. Becker is quite good also. This was posted yesterday, August 5, 2013.
Looking for a New Pet? Avoid These Breeding Tragedies

RBD


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I have been to UKC shows. While they are a bit more laid back, they are not any less expensive than AKC shows and sometimes entries are not very large. I'd recommend attending a show in your area prior to registering.

Let us know what you think.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I only know about the UKC retriever hunt test.
My nephews Labs are dual registered and he has competed in both UKC and AKC. The UKC test are easier to pass than the AKC hunt test.
If your thinking of dock dogs SRS also has Amateur Division.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know too much about UKC, other than that the US breeder I was going to get a puppy from, registers her WHVs with both NAVDHA and UKC. I believe she did not want the AKC to recognize WHV for fear of growing popularity and downfall of the breed. Oh well, they accepted them in March. 

I like that they accept registrations of mixed breed dogs for performance events. The nosework tests look interesting too.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

RBD, Personally I think it is a great idea that you want to explore UKC events with Bailey. 

Just a thought here about taking your dog across the pond. From what I have read all dogs coming into the United Kingdom MUST undergo a compulsory 6 month quarantine before being let loose in the Kingdom. Much like Hawaii. Perhaps some of our members in the UK can give you more exact information about what it takes to bring a dog into the UK; if that is what your intentions are.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Just my .02.

RT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input.

United Kennel Club - Kalamazoo, Michigan

"Established in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its nearly 16,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training and instinct. UKC prides itself on its family-oriented, friendly, educational events. The UKC has supported the "Total Dog" philosophy through its events and programs for over a century. As a departure from registries that place emphasis on a dog’s looks, UKC events are designed for dogs that look and perform equally well."

I might just try it if an event comes out our way. I'll see. I really like the aspect of the owner-handler only aspect. I really like professionals and know several, but I'm a DIY kinda guy but know my limitations. Maybe I'd like to play professional baseball but the local softball over 50 league might be a better fit. :

RBD


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, I have egg on my face... :

I had no idea there was such an organization. When you said United Kennel Club...I immediately associated it with the UK, club. Thank you for that teachable moment! 

RT


----------

